# Double deep wine rack



## WI_Wino (Jul 2, 2013)

With the wine I have aging and the recently acquired empty carboys, I'm going to need to increase my wine rack capacity in the somewhat near future. I have looked at the sevilles and they are nice. Definitely a contender. I have also made a traditional rack from simple dimensional lumber that is working out for me which gotten me thinking:






If you look closely, you can see there is a slight concrete lip next the wall, about 3' deep (house is an old cheese factory, basement was the work area). My current rack is 1 bottle deep and the area in front of it is useless. It's a little tippy as well, if I wanted I could push it over with some effort but I think that's the case with any wine rack > 3' tall. I was thinking about building a rack that is two deep. You would slide one bottle in, then another forcing the first one back further.

Construction would be the simple slat design, not the small hole/large hole (like you see in the picture above). Measuring the various bottles I have 3' is longer than two bottles laid end to end except maybe some of the magnums. As long as I keep it under 3' deep and 6' wide, I would be able to remove it if I ever move (fit through standard 36"x80" door. Being able to lift it is a different story...)

So I'm thinking I effectively double my capacity, create a sturdier wine rack, and the labor to build (while not exactly same) is not doubled if I were to create two separate wine racks.

I've got a whole pile of elm lumber (1300+ bd ft) from a tree we took down last year so actual cost is limited to my time and hardware.

Thoughts/ideas/your experience/etc?


----------



## pjd (Jul 2, 2013)

Double deep is a great way to go. I had racks in my cellar that I built and thought I would never out grow them. the racks held 36 cases. I am in the process of replacing the racks with double deep racks of a different design, the new cellar racking system will accommodate nearly 3,500 bottles.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you have links or pictures of what you are installing? Also has it every been annoying to get the back bottle out?


----------



## pjd (Jul 2, 2013)

I will post pictures as soon as I have them finished. I tried to post a picture of the double deep rack I have in my Florida house but it would not load.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 9, 2013)

I have double deep in my cellar. The only advice is this... Be careful! I have many bottle necks that have chiped or broke all together.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jul 9, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I have double deep in my cellar. The only advice is this... Be careful! I have many bottle necks that have chiped or broke all together.



Hoe did they get chipped? From using one bottle to push another in?


----------



## derunner (Jul 9, 2013)

Some of the wine racks at my local wine shop are double deep so this is not unusual. Like you I made a single deep one for under my bench that holds 66 bottles. It is a lot of work if you finish it nicely. I then bought two sevilles as they are cheaper than making a rack if you have to buy your lumber. But I still plan to make a couple double deep ones for under the bench. I am just not going to stain and finish them which will cut down on the work. I have about 300 bottles worth aging, so I will need lots more storage.


----------



## wineforfun (Jul 9, 2013)

Double deep is how mine is set up. I converted an area of my wood pantry shelving to accomodate this. The shelves were 3'x4'. I took 1"x2"s and stood them on edge to make dividers. I will take pics if I can but I don't know that it will show very well as the shelves are spaced close together.
Getting the back bottle out isn't too bad either. I have tags I made that I place in between the 1"x2" dividers so I know what is in front and back.


----------



## DaveL (Jul 9, 2013)

Plus with double deep you could turn it sideways at anypoint and have it accesable from both sides. Or you could build a 4 deep and access it from both sides.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 11, 2013)

anchor it to the concrete with tapcons...sold in hardware stores.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is my version of a wine bottle rack.
I had an old metal shelving rack laying around and used in as the main support.
I ripped a few 5/4” decking boards making them a true 1”x1”x24” for slats...
The front and back supports are also made from 5/4” decking cut 2” wide, 48” long..
The slats are braded and glued to the front and back supports.
This framing is bolted to the metal uprights.
When totally filled the rack can hold 112 fifths and 96 magnums all stored 2 deep. Check out the pictures and tell me what you guys think.

Hans


----------



## JohnT (Jul 12, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> Hoe did they get chipped? From using one bottle to push another in?


 
I found that you need to be careful. I would place the back bottle in first, then the front bottle. The thing is, you cant rush this. As I placed some of the front bottles, They would "bump" into the rear bottles and break them. 

I finally went with a new system. I made 4 sets of square "gridwork" so that the bottles would be held in place and not slide forward or backwards. Even still, I find that in placing the front bottle one mush be careful.


----------

